# Crayon smell in New Beetle?? Driving car owner crazy.



## randy (Feb 18, 1999)

Hey all. My sister bought a 2009 (I think) New Beetle convertible. Anyways, she has been complaining for awhile now that there is a nauseous odor inside the cabin. My local VW dealer cannot fix.

I thought she was crazy, but her daughter, who has been driving the car lately, says the same.

She found this thread: http://www.myvwlemon.com/ubb/Forum1/HTML/001119.html

Does anyone know the remedy? Have any experience?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

randy said:


> .....a 2009 (I think) New Beetle convertible. Anyways, she has been complaining for awhile now that there is a nauseous odor inside the cabin.....


Never heard anyone refer to the pleasant "crayon" smell as nauseous before.  You may want to seek medical attention.

The smell comes from the cosmoline that VW, and other high quality auto companies, to rust/corrosion protect the body. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmoline

You can't, of course, get rid of the smell, as the body is coated with the material in all the internal cavities.

My 12 year old Mk4 still has this clean, pleasant smell, and I love it compared to the nasty plastic odor of many modern cars.


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

randy said:


> :screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:


does that mean she isn't pretty or rich?


----------



## TOMPASS (Apr 6, 2010)

Need more info. Does it smell like a component of the interior? The air (not AC) in the car? Does it only occur when the HVAC is in use? The title of your post describes it as a "crayon" smell-some non-auto related object left to deteriorate? Is it a flood damaged vehicle?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

She can never remove all the Cosmoline in her car, it is found in all the nooks can crannies, and is used as a rust prevention.

That is how VW can offer a long rust/perforation warranty.

Its been used in VWs for as long as I can remember.

I've only removed it from my engine bay as I was de-greasing it during an engine swap.

It collects dirt rather easily, so I pressure washed it along with de-greasing sprays.

You'll find it within your doors, trunk lid, inside the door jambs, threshold plates (side skirts), rain tray, frame rails etc.


----------



## A3VRSIX (Jun 16, 2005)

IT IS RAINING TODAY  I LIVE IN SAN DIEGO IT NEVER RAINS . I am going to make a website devoted to it raining and complain about it. 

Get over it your brand new car smells like well NEW F'IN CAR SMELL!!! :facepalm:

It will go away eventually. 

Put a fish in the trunk, i bet you it wont smell like crayons after a day or two.
:wave:


----------



## IamDashSr (Apr 22, 2010)

What an actual serious response...

Ok so I have read about this same thing on mkiv TDIs... from what I have read the sound dampening agent that they used has a similar scent to crayon the fix agent is to remove as much of the sound dampening from the foot wells in the car...


----------



## Josh.Spenjet04 (Oct 7, 2010)

wow, its true... and I thought it was just me....


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

I got a bad boy point for this thread. how many bad boy points do you need before you can redeem them on a "i got band @ teh vortecks" hat?


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

The best part of owning a Vdub is the crayon smell


----------



## 5P4RK4 (Jun 24, 2004)

She'll get used to it. 

On hot days you might notice some goop running down the sideskirt area under the doors, as mentioned, this is the culprit. its everywhere.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

jimmyvdubb5 said:


> The best part of owning a Vdub is the crayon smell


Sadly, I've never experienced this.


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

PSU said:


> Sadly, I've never experienced this.


Touche', my Passat never smelled like crayons. I heard its only in Jettas, Beetles, and GTIs. . But been in plenty that do smell like crayons lol


----------



## TBF (Jun 13, 2011)

Nope my buddies b4 passat smells of crayons. 

Has she tried..you know, air freshner?


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

DAMN!!!! Shoulda bought a B4 lol. Good luck with the smell,,, dont think anything will get it out, its how it was made.


----------



## TBF (Jun 13, 2011)

jimmyvdubb5 said:


> DAMN!!!! Shoulda bought a B4 lol. Good luck with the smell,,, dont think anything will get it out, its how it was made.



Or as folks around my way refer to it as "What model jetta is that?":banghead:


----------



## tSoG-84bit (Mar 2, 2007)

pictures of OP sister?


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

Randy where in SoCal are you located, I see you posted a similar post a year ago.
I too am in SoCal and I can meet up if you are close by.

Cosmoline is yellow in color on a VW, it will melt with heat and it can be seen oozing out of the doors, hatch/trunk and within the engine bay.
Under the car it will melt, but it usually spreads because of the flat bottom and air flow.

The smell will eventually go away, but don't expect it anytime soon.


----------



## randy (Feb 18, 1999)

Thanks everyone, I will forward this thread to her. She's had the car for over three years. Thought she was being picky, I never drove it, but it was confirmed by her daughter recently.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

did she have a bad childhood? What's wrong with the smell of crayons? :screwy:


----------



## RubberBouncyBall (Jun 19, 2011)

Try using an enzyme. Its what i use when i get a car with a smell that just won't go away with odor neutrilizers. Enzymes are a bacteria that when sprayed on a surface that is causeing (door panels carpets ect.) the odor, will attack and eat the source of the odor. You will have to purchase the spray at a cleaning supply store. So this may work being as how you can't remove the rust perventaive but if you spray this stuff where it is at you will prob get rid of the smell.


----------



## McSlo2.0 (Mar 5, 2011)

replace the cabin air filter


----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)

Like a few people sad its the foam in the interior, never came across that smell on any other mk4. My friend had a bug and it was a manual and when he took the large chunk of foam out from around the sifter, that helped the smell go down a good bit. Not to sure if its the same on the auto. I don't think its the yellow rust prevention because my old mk4 gti and my sisters jetta all had it come out but with no smell.


----------

